# Can I use PGR on my head?



## kmw (Jun 27, 2020)

But seriously what are people doing to manage hair length without going to salon/barber? I've been slowly getting more aggressive with scissors, but it's only a matter of time until the unevenness is super noticeable; plus, scissors don't solve the around-the-ear and neck hair problems. And I have no idea if hair clippers sold by Walmart or Amazon are any good or even if they are okay to use on oneself.

Does anyone have a good solution to share?


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Wahl or Oster are solid choices, significant other of middle school age child can get around the neck for you.

How long do you keep your hair? Some of the clippers come with combs up near an inch.


----------



## kmw (Jun 27, 2020)

BobLovesGrass said:


> How long do you keep your hair? Some of the clippers come with combs up near an inch.


I think around neck and sides it goes down to maybe 3/4 in. so if they can leave an inch that'd be great!


----------

